# What am I?



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

Im pretty sure its a she, but Im not much of a cichlid sexer and its got some nice reds and blues...


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2008)

They are pretty hard to sex, but I'd guess female. I'm assuming you are asking for the sex and not the type of fish.  If you didn't know, its a Bolivian Ram (_Mikrogeophagus altispinosus_).


----------



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

Lol yes I knew it was a ram  Thanks for the sex id.


----------

